# i have a two year old golden retriever. plz help



## Abhijeet (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a two-year-old golden retriever. he does not listen to any of my commands after a break of 6 months of training and now he has become very aggressive to other dogs.
He follows no command.
He is very misbehaved in front of strangers.
can someone suggest me how to train him?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello Abhijeet, I moved your thread to a more appropriate area  

I'm so sorry you're experiencing this. When you say aggressive, is he barking at other dogs? Attacking them? Is it only when he is on leash?

Are you able to go to a trainer in your country, or is the country on lock down?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Why did you take a break of 6 months of training? That's the issue right there. 

Go back to the very beginning - start over as though he is a baby puppy. And don't stop. Training is a lifetime endeavour. He needs consistency, rules, expectations of behaviour. But you have to teach him all those things, and reinforce them. Not punish when he does things wrong because he wasn't taught.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Maybe someone could direct him to a positive trainer with videos on youtube?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If this link works in your country there should be a lot of valuable resources, training activities, games, etc., free, and from a very positive trainer: Home School The Dog - DogsThat


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

First off, taking a break from working with him wasn’t good. He might have, quite literally, forgotten what he learned before. I agree with the others—go back to the beginning and teach everything, (sit, heel, etc.) as though he never learned it. Make learning for him fun and a game. Learning should be the most exciting thing ever for him! Also, some people might not agree with me on this, but I think for a case like this, you should get some training on how to properly use a prong collar. I do not know what your feelings are on them, but I will say they definitely help train the no pulling, and give you more leverage in handling the aggression (esp if it is A. serious, and B. either he is strong and you have trouble controlling him or both). It will also allow firmer corrections when training and he tries to get away with not listening to you, disobeying, being stubborn, etc. Prong collars, dispite their name, are not cruel, harsh, etc. When used properly, they are an excellent training tool, and have assisted many people like you in helping their dogs. When aggression is developing, it is NOT a time to mess around. You need to stay CONSISTENT and in charge, or else it will just get worse and worse. I would DEFINITELY recommend finding a professional trainer to work with you on him. If there are none open because of Covid-19, see if any offer virtual lessons, or over the phone advice. If there are none around you, see if the same is offered farther away. However, when and if possible, GO to a trainer. Basic pet obedience, or even more in-depth competition obedience cannot fix aggression, dominance, etc. This will take other training, something a professional, experienced trainer can only offer you. Do not give up on your dog—it will take a lot of work, but he is certainly fixable. One other thing—make him work for everything he gets (food, treats, etc) Make sure he gets plenty of hard exercise too. A good dog is a tired dog. 🙂


----------

